# FreeBSD 8 and GAG



## roddierod (Aug 27, 2009)

Is anyone having an issue with getting grub to boot FreeBSD 8?

I'm using GAG because my BIOS will not boot add-in SCSI cards so I need GAG to detect those drives and allow me to boot the different OSes.

8 installs fine, but on GAG trying to boot it just hangs at the first '-'.

I disconnected my boot drive to install Solaris on the drive that I installed 8 on (I did this because I'm not familiar with Solaris HD name conventions). I rebooted the machine to double check this was the correct drive and FreeBSD 8 booted fine.


----------



## TzunTzai (Aug 28, 2009)

May want to give this a try. Works like a charm with any OS and installs via CD, USB, or Local drive.


PLoP Boot Manager


----------

